# Server Busy...



## Colin1 (May 11, 2010)

...try again later

Been getting LOTS of these tonight. Anyone typing out a lengthy reply might want to highlight and copy before they hit the Submit button, then if it doesn't work, dump it in Notepad until the server frees up again.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 11, 2010)

We are aware of the problems. We are trying to get in touch with Horse to try and get it fixed.


----------



## sunny91 (May 12, 2010)

Hi: I can't connect to the forum I must use a PROXY to connect, I have error message that the server
is not responding.

Any suggestion, I have sisconnect my modem to hve anothe IP but it is the same.

Sunny


----------



## Colin1 (May 12, 2010)

I made a similar post in the same sub-forum Sunny
we're all getting it, just ride it out until it's resolved


----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2010)

It is a known issue and we are working on fixing it.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 13, 2010)

Right bl**dy pain in the tailpipe now!


----------



## BikerBabe (May 13, 2010)

No problems here since I switched to using Google Chrome.
I did have problems when I used Firefox and IE, though.


----------



## BikerBabe (May 13, 2010)

No problems here since I switched to using Google Chrome.
I did have problems when I tried to use Firefox and IE, though - and that annoys me, because I love FF. 
Ah well, as long as I can get online, I guess that's the most important thing right now.


----------



## sunny91 (May 13, 2010)

I have this message: with Firefox

The connection with the waiter was re-initialized during the load of the page.
The link in network was interrupted during the negotiation of a connection. Please re-try.


I can go at others sites no problem at all.

Waiting the correction to be able to post..

Sunny


----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2010)

For now just trying refreshing. I'm having no problems with Firefox (except on the database issues with "New Posts" and "Off Topic/Misc". We are working on it so be patient and hopefully we'll have it sorted out soon enough.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 13, 2010)

Hmmmm......wonder if it has gone too far, when one start to panic and break in cold sweat when one can't get to the forum....


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 13, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Hmmmm......wonder if it has gone too far, when one start to panic and break in cold sweat when one can't get to the forum....



I am glad to know it wasn't just me. 


Wheels


----------



## Airframes (May 13, 2010)

There's a pink elephant flying around outside my house..........


----------



## Njaco (May 13, 2010)

Maria did ya have to post twice to tell us your having no problems?


----------



## kgambit (May 13, 2010)

Well, whatever is wrong it's getting worse - at least for me. I haven't checked every thread yet, but I can't see uploaded images at all. I'm not getting those boxes with the red x's either. Images are just not showing up - except for the ones in the signatures. THOSE show up fine.


----------



## BikerBabe (May 17, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Maria did ya have to post twice to tell us your having no problems?



Unfortunately yes - y'know, Jan's gotta be able to catch up with the posts, too.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 17, 2010)

I'm just glad it's back up. THANK YOU HORSE!!!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (May 17, 2010)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> I'm just glad it's back up. THANK YOU HORSE!!!!!



Subscribe; thank you very much, Horse.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 18, 2010)

Not sure if this is a cause for concern or if things are still under repair, but I just got an error message...the first one today, after about 20 minutes or reading and posting withoiut issue.

Recieved it at 18:13 P.M. (pacific) while replying to a thread...



*Internal Server Error*
The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.

Please contact the server administrator, [email protected] and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.

More information about this error may be available in the server error log.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Apache/2.2.3 (CentOS) Server at www.ww2aircraft.net Port 80_


----------



## horseUSA (May 18, 2010)

thanks for the info.
still working on things in the back, and trying to avoid future issues by changing the server configuration and backup procedures


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 14, 2010)

Today every time I click to another page it seems to take forever and I'm getting the 'Internal Server Error' Message a lot.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2010)

Noticed it a fair amount as well today.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 14, 2010)

....and a fair amount of double posts.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah, been slowly working through those although I suspect I've missed a fair few...


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 14, 2010)

My 2 PC's are running smooth....


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 14, 2010)

In one thread I got a triple posts!!!! Yeah, pad those post stats!!! haha


----------

